# Conflicting Information about algae



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello all, 

I have a planted tank which I'm struggling with. Im getting brown algae on the glass and plants. The algae on the plants I can manage as my 5 chery shrimp eat it up. But the stuff on the glass is a bit harder. After doing some research I see some people saying that more light cuases brown algae while others say that less light causes algae.

To stop brown algae growth on my glass do I do MORE or LESS light?

oh and no my tank is NOT near a window and my phosphate level is between a 0-0.25. 

Thanks


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like diatoms do you have a picture of it?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Too much light usually results in algae, however, when light is not sufficient for the plants than algae can take over from lack of competition. You'll need to find the right balance of how much light is needed for your plants and how much fertilizer is required to compensate for growth.

Brown algae is usually very easy to deal with, as stated already, take some pictures to see what the current scenario looks like. Usually immature set ups would result in higher amounts of brown and diatom algae. Once the tank matures, those nuisances should stop. For immediate relief:
- Find the balance (is there too much light? Are your lights too low for your plants? etc.)
- Cleaner crew; Oto cats are great for brown and diatom algae in smaller tanks. Nerite snails are also good, but more ideal for GSA. Stiphodon sp. Gobies are also good.
- Scrap or scrub it off.
- If too much light or nutrients is present, add floating plants to absorb and shade.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

default said:


> Too much light usually results in algae, however, when light is not sufficient for the plants than algae can take over from lack of competition. You'll need to find the right balance of how much light is needed for your plants and how much fertilizer is required to compensate for growth.
> 
> Brown algae is usually very easy to deal with, as stated already, take some pictures to see what the current scenario looks like. Usually immature set ups would result in higher amounts of brown and diatom algae. Once the tank matures, those nuisances should stop. For immediate relief:
> - Find the balance (is there too much light? Are your lights too low for your plants? etc.)
> ...


Here are some pictures


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

archangelvk said:


> Here are some pictures


Oops.. here they are... hopefully I can get rid of this algae?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like diatoms to me. I've had this before it's fairly common on new setups. Otto's will eat it. Reducing the light will slow it down. You can use a diatom filter or let the cycle run its course which is what I did.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=60144


----------

